# How long, and wide are the Hartland bogie flats please?



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

I have a friend in the UK who is wondering how long, and wide the Hartland bogie flat cars are - the ones that are loaded with logs, and yhey may be OK for extending his logging train.


If anyone has some can they run a ruler of the length & width of the deck please?, I know they are about 1/24th scale but the HLW site shows them but gives no dimensions.


Thanks, in advance


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Peter, 

They are 4 inches wide (not counting stake pockets) and just under 13 inches long. 

-brian


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Brian,

That was quick! Thank you, just what I needed - I will pass on the details.


Yours Peter.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter, if your friend is interested in what the Hartland flats look like with an LGB mogul, LGB gondolas, and a USA woodside caboose, send him this photo:











They all work great together when it comes to scale. Note, I cut off the stake pockets on the flats in this picture.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Matt, 

Thanks for the photo: I will copy it and send it to him, the short train looks good in your 'forest'


----------

